# Log in Problems on testpokerstars



## prissy27909

I can not log in on testpokerstar.com everytime I try to log in it says my password is incorrect or it gives an error message internal error 102/1001 and I have no ideal what to do. Pokerstars says to email [email protected] and I have done this and nothing. I have even gotten temp passwords and they won't work either can someone please tell me the problem.


----------



## YellerPuma

We usually try NOT to give password help to anyone in this forum. Thank you for understanding. 
***This thread has been reported***


----------



## cybertech

We can not offer assistance with this.
Please read the forum rules: http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## ~Candy~

Not to mention, we would have absolutely no way of resetting "THEIR" password, so, if they aren't replying to emails, there isn't much else to suggest anyway.


----------

